# Got My Third Stooge Fish!



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I told you all that I had rescued my son's girlfriends three fancy goldfish and named them all after the three stooges. Then Moe died after two weeks, and we ended up getting a new 55 gallon tank and bringing the other two into our dining room and having them become part of the family.

Well, last week we found our replacement stooge, Shemp! We had been keeping an eye out at the various pet stores and found the cutest little baby fish (I can't believe I am saying that....I have never owned fish in my life!) I now understand why people call fancy goldfish 'aquapuppies'. Shemp is just like having a little puppy in a tank. He is still in the ten gallon quarantine tank for awhile before he can join the big boys. He is a baby calico Ryukin with the biggest, fanciest tail and Mohawk (doral fin) I"ve even seen. He loves to flash his tail at you when he wants food and he's already learned to follow my finger around the glass and greet me. Here are his 'baby pictures'! If I can't have more dogs and real puppies, at least I can have an aquapuppy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Adorable!!! He is a doll! :biggrin:

I am so happy to hear that he is in a QT tank! Great job. Are you planning to treat him for flukes? When I have a new goldie in QT I always treat with prazi for flukes, as they are very, very common in goldies.

You will be amazed at how much he grows and changes! :biggrin:

This is "Fetti" my calico Ryukin, who is now about 9 inches long. He started out as a little guy like yours.









And this is "Noggin" my Oranda. She is almost a foot long and started out as a little wee one too.









I am so glad that someone else has discovered the joy of owning "aquapuppies"!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought those were called fantails. I have a comet, and what I thought was a fantail, hmmmm...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ryukins have a large hump right after the head and before the dorsal fin. In some ryukins the hump is more pronounced than in others. Fantails don't have this hump. 
A lot of times the ryukin's hump will develop more with age.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Then mine is a Calico fantail, no hump, but has almost the same coloring as Chowder's fish in the pics.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> Adorable!!! He is a doll! :biggrin:
> 
> This is "Fetti" my calico Ryukin, who is now about 9 inches long. He started out as a little guy like yours.
> And this is "Noggin" my Oranda. She is almost a foot long and started out as a little wee one too.
> I am so glad that someone else has discovered the joy of owning "aquapuppies"!


Thanks. I can't believe how HUGE your guys have grown!! I've got to keep remembering that so I'm not tempted to add any more to my tank. :smile: Three are enough because they have certainly grown in the time I've had them. And Curly's hump is getting bigger every day. He barely had one when we first got him and I wasn't even sure he was a Ryukin. 

I LOVE the tail on yours! Curly doesn't have much tail so I was thrilled when we found Shemp with the long tail. I thnk the long flowing tails are gorgeous.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think that three is a good number for a 55, especially if they do the growing we are expecting! :biggrin:
I am betting that Curly is a short tailed Ryukin (so cute and chubby), so his tail will probably not get long. However, your new Shemp should grow a really nice long flowing tail as well as your Moor.


----------

